
Ask HN: Talk radio shows from your reigon? - totetsu
Hey HNers, What are the good talkback &#x2F; talk radio shows where you&#x27;re from? I am looking to broaden my understanding of life and current events for people and places unfamiliar to me. I find talk radio, or interview shows with listener feedback is a good direct way to hear what people care about. Any suggestions? Very local stuff welcome too.
======
ryancp
A fantastic sports talk radio station in Dallas/Ft Worth is
[https://www.theticket.com/](https://www.theticket.com/). They have a great
mix of current events, random topics, funny bits and local sports. You can
easily listen to their stream using the SportsDay Talk app. The morning show
from 5:30 - 10:00 is the best.

